# Mullet lake rainbows



## Agrills (Jan 6, 2013)

I’m heading up to mullet lake for a week with the family and I have never fished the lake before. Has anyone fished rainbows, Browns or Lakers there in the beginning of July. Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Agrills said:


> I’m heading up to mullet lake for a week with the family and I have never fished the lake before. Has anyone fished rainbows, Browns or Lakers there in the beginning of July. Any information is greatly appreciated.


One of the members here (can't recall his username) has several videos on it. This looks like the latest. Lots of information in here.


----------



## Walter Redeye (Mar 10, 2009)

I fish the lake in August. The thermocline is usually set up pretty well. So July is gonna be different I’m guessing. But I have had success mostly with leadcore using walleye Size spoons in orange colors. Good luck


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes like Walter Redeye said but I will add that with these hot temperatures we have been getting I would think there might be a thermocline setting up already. I will be up the July 18-21 and at least one day I will target the Steelhead.


----------



## settingnet (Jul 9, 2020)

Downriggers and leadcore have served me well over the years on Mullett. Flutter spoons, original rapalas sizes 11 and 13, and cranks like hot n tots all produce. Chrome and natural colors mostly but occasionally hot colors have caught as well. This time of year they will be 50 to 90 ft down. The lake gets down to about 130 and I have marked fish as deep as 110/120 so downriggers are needed. Good luck, awesome rainbow fishery


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

Great post never paid any attention to this lake heading to Frankfort August 5th if we have a rough day might drag the boat over and try it looks interesting after watching the video


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No need to go that far. Lots if lakes have trout in them. Glenn for one.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

awfulpotent said:


> Great post never paid any attention to this lake heading to Frankfort August 5th if we have a rough day might drag the boat over and try it looks interesting after watching the video


Yeah Elk would be much closer than mullett


----------



## billbrown33 (Dec 1, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> No need to go that far. Lots if lakes have trout in them. Glenn for one.


Shhhhhhh


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

Elk!?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

